
Revolution in home improvement – everything is exposed - klovski
http://www.checkpermits.com
======
klovski
Hi

Just wanted to share news about our company and hear your thoughts ...

We make home renovations transparent - no more word of mouth needed to find a
contractor who completed most projects in your neighborhood, you can see the
prices paid by your neighbors or renovation history for the home you are
buying.

Few bullet points on what we are doing:

1\. We rank contractors based on hard official data - number of projects
completed, years in business etc , all data is coming from official sources

2\. Browsable project history for each contractor (including location and
prices charged!)- as a home owner you know it's nearly impossible to know what
a contractor charged in past

3\. See how the project cost varies per location for your project, visualise
the low and high end renovation costs, it helps you to not being overcharged

4\. Searchable history of home renovations per address to avoid costly
surprises after moving in to a new house When we succeed the home renovation
industry will be so much more transparent .

I would love to talk to you further, please let me know what you think !

Thanks. Roman.

